# Bragg's vs Tamari vs soy sauce



## Island Mommy (Mar 26, 2003)

What's the difference? What's better for you?


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

I know Bragg's is actually supposed to be good for you. So, I bought a bottle. Still it sits...waiting...
NO clue how to use it. Odd, IMHO, taste.

I think tamari's a healthier version of soy.
sorry


----------



## joyfulheart (Nov 24, 2001)

My first choice is nama shoyu.
My very last choice is Bragg's. I'm not sure why, but my intuition says to keep away from it. (And that is not to put down anyone who uses it.







)

edited to add: Nama shoyu is raw/unpasturized soy sauce. Since it's unpasturized, it has a lot of good baterica/enzymes in it, I believe, like lactobacillus.


----------



## SnuggleMom (Feb 18, 2003)

I believe that the tamari vs. soy sauce is that soy sauce has wheat in it and tamari does not. Shoyu and soy and soya are just different transliterations of the same word. I also use Bragg's sometimes in the same way that I would use soy or tamari -- such as to season a stir fry. I prefer the flavor of soy and tamari but I thought Bragg's liquid amino acids were supposed to be healthier.


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

Both Shoyu and tamari are natural fermented soy sauces and like was said abouve Shoyu contains wheat but tamari doesn't. Braggs aminos are unfermented soy sauce. All three have no salt or chemicals added and can be used interchangeably like any soy sauce. I used to use Braggs all the time but have switched to Shoyu because the fermentation helps to neutralize the phytates in the soy.


----------



## Monkey (Jun 21, 2003)

i just bought braggs book and then i bought the acv, i just used it in my shrimp dijon recipe and i used it in my chicken quesadieas (spelling) mix...i think u can use it in many things! try it..










oh







i didnt read the soy part







well the acv is great!:LOL


----------

